# don't forget,date you bike by the Williams chainring



## sam (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 22, 2012)

So how does the code work?  Is that 1948 or is it a 48 tooth ring?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 22, 2012)

Here's the key:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/williamsdating.html


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 22, 2012)

Ahh, nice.  Thanks!


----------

